# Where do I buy Borax??



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

Title says it all.


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

You can find it anywhere...local grocery store should carry it w/ their detergents or maybe cleaners?

If you shop at Target they carry it as well. It's pretty easy to locate and pretty cheap too.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Heehee - one of the things I miss about home. Borax is on my list of things I canNOT find in this country!


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

It is in the laundry aisle of most major grocery stores as well as my neighborhood coop. But it often blends in until you know what to look for because most stores don't carry a lot of it. The only brand we have around here is in a green box.


----------



## sweetirishCT (Oct 5, 2005)

I get mine at the local grocery store. Laundry aisle as a pp mentioned. good stuff!


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

Grocery isle.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes, and it's usually on the bottom shelf. This is the kind I've found: http://www.20muleteamlaundry.com/ (Helps to see a picture of the box, y'know?)


----------



## sweetirishCT (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
Yes, and it's usually on the bottom shelf. This is the kind I've found: http://www.20muleteamlaundry.com/ (Helps to see a picture of the box, y'know?)

that's true... took me a while to find it the first time i looked cause i had *no* idea what i was looking for...


----------

